# SuperSix 105 5 Team Replica



## Greenduck

*SuperSix 105 5 (New wheels, page 2)*

Hi everyone!

This is my new Cannondale SuperSix with Shimano 105 5700 grouppo in Team Replica colors. I know it isn't exactly the same color scheme as the Liquigas-Cannondale riders use but luckily I like this better with the blue paint on the top tube. As a student with limited funds I wanted to prioritize the frame instead of the grouppo and I think the 105 grouppo is great value for money. The saved money will go to fund a better wheelset instead. According to Cannondale this bike should come with Tektro brakes but was deliveres with a Shimano 105 brakes. Anyway, I'm not complaning. The steerer needs to be cut but coming from a 54cm CAAD and this is a 52cm I need to figure out where to cut it. The weight of the bike (without pedals, bottle holders, computer) is around 7.9 kilos. I'm not having any plans at this moment to make it a true WW but maybe get the weight down to around 7-7.2 kilos.

*INITIAL RIDE IMPRESSION*
I took it out for a short ride and my initial impression is very good. This bike is much more alive than my CAAD9 according to my memory. Maybe it's because of the frame or the wheelset. I feel even the lightest pedal stroke is transformed in speed. My former CAAD9 came with Shimano RS10 wheels and this one features Mavic Aksium Race. For the short ride it was, this wheelset seems to be great value for money. The SuperSix is much more alive and when mastered I think it offers great and very precise cornering. The CAAD9 was more neutral in cornering. I will take it out for a longer ride later today and see how it performs in sprints and going uphill 

Ride impression from the second ride and bad news  5 kilometers into the ride my inner sit bone started to hurt like he**. And going over bumps just made it even worse. At some points the pain were so severe that I couldn't even sit and had to stand up. I don't know if this is because I haven't been riding any kind of bike in 1½ year between my CAAD9 and my SS or due to the saddle. The Prologo Scratch Pro is 11 mm wider than the Prologo Choice that I used on my CAAD9. However, this has to be solved ASAP as it takes every joy out of riding 

*RIDE IMPRESSION (4-23-3011)*
Went on a very short ride just to see if anything had changed and it had. No pain, just a small discomfort which I would say is due to me not being on a road bike for 1½ year. But the extreme pain that I experienced before is gone, at least on this ride. I didn't change anything on the bike. Although I was willing to change the saddle for one that didn't neccessarily fit my bike color-wise, I'm glad I hopefully can keep my current saddle. And best of all, the pain seems to be gone for now 

However, I'm very happy about the bike 




































































































Stay safe everyone...

Regards,
Greenduck


----------



## Sharknose

Congratulations! I'm thoroughly enjoying mine, which I've been riding since November. I see your bike came with the 105 brakes and Mavic Aksium wheels - mine came with Tektro brakes and Shimano RS10 wheels. I've also been really pleased with the 105 5700 drivetrain. Enjoy.


----------



## metoou2

great looking ride, enjoy!


----------



## Greenduck

Sharknose said:


> Congratulations! I'm thoroughly enjoying mine, which I've been riding since November. I see your bike came with the 105 brakes and Mavic Aksium wheels - mine came with Tektro brakes and Shimano RS10 wheels. I've also been really pleased with the 105 5700 drivetrain. Enjoy.


Thanks! Yeah, I was surprised to see it was mounted with 105 brakes when the specs specifically said it would be Tektro's. Anyway, I'm not gonna complain about it although for my use it probably won't matter whether it's Shimano 105's or Tektro's.


----------



## Valleydude

Sweet looking ride! I'm getting ready to pull the trigger on a Caad10 but this bike looks very tempting! Let us know how you like it compared to your Caad9.


----------



## Greenduck

Valleydude said:


> Sweet looking ride! I'm getting ready to pull the trigger on a Caad10 but this bike looks very tempting! Let us know how you like it compared to your Caad9.


Thanks  I had it out for a quick spin earlier today. The ride feels more alive and every pedal stroke is transformed into speed. It accelerates very well. It seems more responsive compared to my CAAD9. The biggest differences between my SS and CAAD9 are the wheelset and frame. The CAAD9 is a great bike, but it feels more sluggish and neutral than the SS. Either way, you can't go wrong with any of them. I can't feel a big difference in comfort. But I'm not a heavy rider either.

Just write or PM if you have questions and I will try to answer as good as I can.


----------



## zamboni

Nice bike.


----------



## Greenduck

Inspired by the images of the Cannondale SuperSix Hi-Mod with two-colored handlebar tape I thought I'd give it a try on my SuperSix 105.

And here's the result:




























I think it looks pretty good. The next "project" is to try this with blue handlebar tape. Already bought and ready in the same blue color as on the top tube.


----------



## Devastator

Greenduck said:


> Inspired by the images of the Cannondale SuperSix Hi-Mod with two-colored handlebar tape I thought I'd give it a try on my SuperSix 105.
> 
> And here's the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it looks pretty good. The next "project" is to try this with blue handlebar tape. Already bought and ready in the same blue color as on the top tube.


That bar tape looks fantastic, congrats on a great looking bike, also nice photography.


----------



## zamboni

Greenduck,

Which camera did you use for these photo's ?


----------



## Greenduck

zamboni said:


> Greenduck,
> 
> Which camera did you use for these photo's ?


For the first images in the original topic I used my dads Olympus SP-610UZ. The others (with white/green handlebar tape) was taken with a Samsung ES30 point-and-shoot camera. Sold my Nikon D200 with all my lenses and accessories some years ago. I just put the images through Photoshop.


----------



## zamboni

Great work just got a D90 with 17-55 F2.8 lense.


----------



## Greenduck

zamboni said:


> Great work just got a D90 with 17-55 F2.8 lense.


Nice setup... When I had my DSLR I had a Nikon D200, Nikon AF 50/1.8, Nikon AF-S 105/2.8 VR Macro, Nikon AF-S 17-55/2.8, Nikon AF-S 70-200/2.8 VR, Sigma 10-20/4-5.6 EX DC HSM and a Nikon Speedlight SB-600. 

I sure miss that camera equipment right now 

That bike looks very nice! I definitely like smaller frames sizes the best. Looks more proportionate and those wheels with the large decals fits very well to the frame. I should get a pair of those Mavics myself... Although my next upgrade will be the tires. Going for Schwalbe Ultremo ZX HD. I would like to get them in green, blue or white, but I donøt know if it will be a bit too much?? Black might be better...


----------



## zamboni

Bought a Speedlight SB700 and still have not got a chance to try it out yet, still had most of my D lenses from N90 camera.18-75 F3.5,80-200 ED F2.8 and 75-300 F3.5.

This is the wife's bike and I rode the 09 SS6, both system & caad 9 as back up bikes, for tires you can;t go wrong with black.


----------



## Greenduck

Added new tires and stem... Also cut down the steerer tube...


----------



## Pinkbullet3

I just creamed by bibs.


----------



## Pinkbullet3

Damn, creamed another set of bibs. Brb.


----------



## zamboni

Nice Greenduck love blue & green tape combo.


----------



## MTBer4life

wow one of the best looking cdales iv seen... 

really like the bar tape (alot) and the first set of colored tires Iv ever thought actually looked good...


----------



## andrewbell

Also got the Super Six 5, but changed out to SRAM Red Shifters and Force Brakes and Derailleurs and a cannondale hollowgram crankset with a quarq powermeter and zipp 404's or Dura Ace 7800.


----------



## zamboni

andrewbell said:


> Also got the Super Six 5, but changed out to SRAM Red Shifters and Force Brakes and Derailleurs and a cannondale hollowgram crankset with a quarq powermeter and zipp 404's or Dura Ace 7800.


Post some pictures when you can.


----------



## andrewbell

Pictures as requested.


----------



## zamboni

Nice bike thanks for sharing.


----------



## config

Nice pics and bike!


----------



## chill716

i think i messed my bibs too, damn it


----------



## Switchblade906

I really like the double color bar tape, gives me an idea for mine....

Also what kind of tires are those?


----------



## Greenduck

Thanks. The tires are Vittoria Rubino Pro III.


----------



## Switchblade906

Thanks, im going to order the red/back ones lol


----------



## Helitech

PM sent Greenduck! help me out! hahahah


----------



## Greenduck

Got some new wheels for this season... Got a pair of 2012 Mavic Cosmic Carbone SL as I would like to use them for everyday use. Removed the green tires and added some Continental GP4000S tires.


----------



## Helitech

Do I see a new saddle also? I got outbid for some cosmic carbones with 2 seconds left  great looking bike as always!


----------



## BCP

Beautiful bike!


----------



## KevRC4130

Awesome! I just got a 2011 Supersix 4 and it's been awesome. Enjoy the ride! 


Those team colors are droolworthy too. Nice pics, many are now on my HDD!


----------



## Greenduck

Helitech said:


> Do I see a new saddle also? I got outbid for some cosmic carbones with 2 seconds left  great looking bike as always!


The saddle is not really new... Got it in the end of the 2011 season but didn't had any opportunities to shot any pictures.

Sorry to hear about your Carbones. You should definitely try to find another pair. Great value for your money.


----------



## Greenduck

KevRC4130 said:


> Awesome! I just got a 2011 Supersix 4 and it's been awesome. Enjoy the ride!
> 
> 
> Those team colors are droolworthy too. Nice pics, many are now on my HDD!


Thank you  And I'm honored


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote

Nice looking bike, although I'm a little confused as to why you added all the Mavic stickers to the frame...


----------



## Greenduck

Wile_E_Coyote said:


> Nice looking bike, although I'm a little confused as to why you added all the Mavic stickers to the frame...


The Mavic stickers came with the wheels so I just threw them on. They're not going to stay forever, just for a few weeks. And thanks!


----------



## zamboni

Nice upgrade Greenduck and this is the wife bike very similar to your color & wheels.


----------



## Helitech

looking to get hollow gram cranks to put em on my bike... what parts will i need to mate them up to my FSA rings??? (sorry to thread jack, just thought id ask here since I saw one with the same set up I'm looking to achieve)


----------



## hoblxblood

<3 Love


----------



## unknown.nyc

*My Ride*

This is my new super six 5 105 set up


----------



## Helitech

Greenduck said:


> Got some new wheels for this season... Got a pair of 2012 Mavic Cosmic Carbone SL as I would like to use them for everyday use. Removed the green tires and added some Continental GP4000S tires.


are those 23 or 25c tires??? if they're 25 for do you like the ride??? did it feel more sluggish on the bigger tires? comfort wise, how do they feel??? loving your bike man!


----------



## andrewbell

Helitech said:


> looking to get hollow gram cranks to put em on my bike... what parts will i need to mate them up to my FSA rings??? (sorry to thread jack, just thought id ask here since I saw one with the same set up I'm looking to achieve)



if you are running a standard crank (53/39) then you will need the spider to be a BCD 130 or if you are running compact (50/34) the spider will need to be BCD 110


----------



## Baker325

looks great!


----------



## Greenduck

Helitech said:


> are those 23 or 25c tires??? if they're 25 for do you like the ride??? did it feel more sluggish on the bigger tires? comfort wise, how do they feel??? loving your bike man!


Those are 23c tires. They ride very well. I've been intrigued to try 25c tires but haven't done anything about it yet.


----------



## Greenduck

Okay... So a few things changed... FSA SL-K Light BB30 Compact crankset. Also changed the 34T chainring to a 36T chainring. Changed the seat post to an Enve with no setback. And plain white handlebar tape.


----------



## EuroSVT

One of the best looking C'Dales I've seen posted up. Did you look into the Speedplay team green pedals, or even the blue ones...because that would set it off!

I undertsand if you're not a Speedplay fan btw


----------



## Greenduck

EuroSVT said:


> One of the best looking C'Dales I've seen posted up. Did you look into the Speedplay team green pedals, or even the blue ones...because that would set it off!
> 
> I undertsand if you're not a Speedplay fan btw


Thanks a lot  I've never tried Speedplays but I really want to try them as I've heard a lot of good things. I did consider the green ones a few months back but never did anything about it. But it would definitely be the green or black ones.


----------



## Toona

*Another Team Green*

EVO with green Red, and Hed Ardennes SL's....


----------



## andrewbell

*Upgraded*

My upgraded Replica:
RD: Force
FD: Red
Shifters: Red
Brakes: Force
Crankset: Quarq, Hollowgram
Saddle: San Marco Zonda
Wheels: Spinergy
Pedals: Speedplay Zero


----------



## Scalpeler

andrewbell said:


> My upgraded Replica:
> RD: Force
> FD: Red
> Shifters: Red
> Brakes: Force
> Crankset: Quarq, Hollowgram
> Saddle: San Marco Zonda
> Wheels: Spinergy
> Pedals: Speedplay Zero


Beautiful bike? Have you spent much time on those wheels? What do you think about them?


----------



## andrewbell

Have not spent a lot of time on the wheels yet, but impressions so far.
They roll really well, can feel the slight weight difference at the start of the pedal stokes in comparison to the zipp 404's. but as these are an everyday wheel. they have performed really well. appear to be bullet proof.


----------



## stillconcept.com

Anymore pictures of a 2012 SS Team with new wheels? Anyone have any pics with a pair of DT Swiss 1450 in white?


----------



## ErikH

Greenduck said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> This is my new Cannondale SuperSix with Shimano 105 5700 grouppo in Team Replica colors. I know it isn't exactly the same color scheme as the Liquigas-Cannondale riders use but luckily I like this better with the blue paint on the top tube. As a student with limited funds I wanted to prioritize the frame instead of the grouppo and I think the 105 grouppo is great value for money. The saved money will go to fund a better wheelset instead. According to Cannondale this bike should come with Tektro brakes but was deliveres with a Shimano 105 brakes. Anyway, I'm not complaning. The steerer needs to be cut but coming from a 54cm CAAD and this is a 52cm I need to figure out where to cut it. The weight of the bike (without pedals, bottle holders, computer) is around 7.9 kilos. I'm not having any plans at this moment to make it a true WW but maybe get the weight down to around 7-7.2 kilos.
> 
> *INITIAL RIDE IMPRESSION*
> I took it out for a short ride and my initial impression is very good. This bike is much more alive than my CAAD9 according to my memory. Maybe it's because of the frame or the wheelset. I feel even the lightest pedal stroke is transformed in speed. My former CAAD9 came with Shimano RS10 wheels and this one features Mavic Aksium Race. For the short ride it was, this wheelset seems to be great value for money. The SuperSix is much more alive and when mastered I think it offers great and very precise cornering. The CAAD9 was more neutral in cornering. I will take it out for a longer ride later today and see how it performs in sprints and going uphill
> 
> Ride impression from the second ride and bad news  5 kilometers into the ride my inner sit bone started to hurt like he**. And going over bumps just made it even worse. At some points the pain were so severe that I couldn't even sit and had to stand up. I don't know if this is because I haven't been riding any kind of bike in 1½ year between my CAAD9 and my SS or due to the saddle. The Prologo Scratch Pro is 11 mm wider than the Prologo Choice that I used on my CAAD9. However, this has to be solved ASAP as it takes every joy out of riding
> 
> *RIDE IMPRESSION (4-23-3011)*
> Went on a very short ride just to see if anything had changed and it had. No pain, just a small discomfort which I would say is due to me not being on a road bike for 1½ year. But the extreme pain that I experienced before is gone, at least on this ride. I didn't change anything on the bike. Although I was willing to change the saddle for one that didn't neccessarily fit my bike color-wise, I'm glad I hopefully can keep my current saddle. And best of all, the pain seems to be gone for now
> 
> However, I'm very happy about the bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay safe everyone...
> 
> Regards,
> Greenduck


Gorgeous bike good luck with it. I just bought a CAAD8 5.


----------

